# PROBLEMA letting udev process event DOPO uDN world

## xveilsidex

ciao ragazzi ieri ho aggiornato il mio sistema passando da xorg 7.0 a xorg 7.1 e da gnome 2.14 al 2.16  però è da stamattina che sto cercando di capire xkè al boot del sistema quando mi dice " letting udev event "  mi escono sempre i punti esclamativi " ! ! "   mi potete dare una mano? 

p.s. premetto ke ho cercato in rete , ho eliminato coldplug ,ivman e ho provato  a fare un rimap dei device.!  :Crying or Very sad: Last edited by xveilsidex on Sat Jan 13, 2007 9:17 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## xveilsidex

nessuno sa darmi una mano?

----------

## lucapost

puoi postare l'errore completo?

----------

## xveilsidex

al boot esce soltanto scritto " letting udev event "  e i due punti esclamativi.. niente di piiu!

----------

## xveilsidex

Nessun suggerimento?!

----------

## noice

che versione di Udev hai?

----------

## cloc3

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> ciao ragazzi ieri ho aggiornato il mio sistema passando da xorg 7.0 a xorg 7.1 ...

 

così come la racconti non è giusta.

il comportamento di udev al boot non centra nulla con xorg e con gnome.

sicuramente, durante l'aggiornamento (che è stato complesso e pesante), hai toccato qualcosa di più profondo. ma fino a quando non lo andrai a cercare è destino che nessuno ti sappia aiutare. prova a dare `genlop -etl` per avere una lista dei pacchetti che hai realmente aggiornato e prova a verificare se ne trovi qualcuno che possa giustificare il tuo problema.

verifica di avere fatto `etc-update` e, possibilmente, cerca di ricordarti se hai modificato qualche file di configurazione importante.

controlla con un `revdep-rebuild -p` se esiste qualche problema di dipendenze da sistemare.

leggi dmesg e i log di sistema.

prima o poi un traccia utilizzabile la devi ricavare. ti faccio sapere che, sul mio portatile ho avuto ultimamente un problema di udev che si è risolto solo passando dalla versione stabile a quella sperimentale. ma queste sono soluzioni improprie che non sempre danno un risultato prevedibile.

----------

## xveilsidex

dunque.. 

NOISE  la versione di udev è la 103

CLOC3 dunque.. 1) ho dimenticato di dire ke oltre l'aggiornamento pesante di xorg ho fatto l'aggiornamento dei pacchetti presenti in world

                              2) con revdep-rebuild non mi da nessun link rotto

                              3) ho gia' dato piu' volte etc-update

                              4) genlop mi da una lista lunga 

                              5) ho gia' visto dmesg ma non c'e' nulla di anomalo

----------

## cloc3

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> 
> 
> NOISE  la versione di udev è la 103
> 
> 

 

dunque, quello che hai fatto non è stato un aggiornamento qualunqe, ma quantomeno l'aggiornamento di una installazione sperimentale.

la versione di udev che citi non è stabile.

possono esserci cento cause. magari il tuo kernel è un po' vecchiotto.

cosa intendi dicendo di aver rimappato i device? prima di tutto, hai verificato se la configurazione di default funziona?

----------

## xveilsidex

dato che avevo problemi con i network device  ho pensato di rimapparli staticamente con questa guida https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-489863-highlight-udev.html  pensando che avrei anche eliminato il problema di udev senza alcun successo.

 cmq il mio kernel non è dei piu' nuovi è un 2.16.15-r1 ma è l'unico che mi faceva funzionare perfettamente la mia scheda ati all'epoca dell'installazione cmq ora ho la configuazione di default. pensi ke sia il mio kernel?

----------

## cloc3

 *xveilsidex wrote:*   

> pensi ke sia il mio kernel?

 

no, ma il tuo è un sistema molto personalizzato. è impossibile capire esattamente cosa dipende da cosa.

bisogna valutare tutte le possibilità una alla volta, fino a trovare il guasto.

mi sembra strano che tu non riesca a vedere nulla nei log.

----------

## xveilsidex

 *cloc3 wrote:*   

>  *xveilsidex wrote:*   pensi ke sia il mio kernel? 
> 
> no, ma il tuo è un sistema molto personalizzato. è impossibile capire esattamente cosa dipende da cosa.
> 
> bisogna valutare tutte le possibilità una alla volta, fino a trovare il guasto.
> ...

 

questo errore mi sta dando filo da torcere   :Rolling Eyes:  mi dai una mano a valutare le possibili cause un po per volta? cosi ti guadagni anche un posto in paradiso!  :Razz: 

----------

## cloc3

vedi se questi possono aiutarti:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-519893-highlight-letting+udev+process+events.html

https://bugs.gentoo.org/show_bug.cgi?id=150591#c2

----------

## xveilsidex

stavo provando ad impostare  /etc/udev/udev.conf   udev_log="info"  per avere maggiori informazioni ma al boot mi escono un sacco di errori riguardanti la scheda wireless facendomi freezare il pc! non vorrei che sia proprio un bug    :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

